# Model Motoring Track Cleaning



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I was wondering how to clean up some pretty bad and rusty model motoring track found some in the crawlspace. Thanks


----------



## oldtoyguy (May 31, 2009)

*File 13*

Hi,
If the end tabs are rusted too bad you may as well pitch it. I used to sand the tabs and rails just to sit a track up to race junkers on but once old model motoring track is rusted bad, you may as well pitch it in my opinion.
I used to re-sell a ton of mm track and cried when 12 and 15 inch curves etc in a box lot from a sale or auction etc, was highly rusted but thats the way it goes , unless boosa can preform a miracle on it that is.
snicker snicker


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

If you decide to pitch it. Offer it up in swap and sell. You never know someone may want it for making goop!


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

It's generally more effort than it's worth unless it is O gauge track or something really special. You can't give away 9" curves and 9" straights go for as little as $.50 a piece in nice condition.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Got pictures?? I collect the stuff (why, I don't know! LOL). It may be salvagable...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

THE best thing to do before cleaning a bunch of old school L&J is....? Make sure it's gonna go together correctly!

Set each piece on a known flat surface and check for warpage. Then inspect the lock and joiner assembly holes. Then check the rail tabs and look for loose ones or uneven rail heights. 

Now you can start thinking about cleaning it up if it's not too crusty.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like it not worth keeping has lots of loose rails. Thanks guys for your help.


----------

